# Black Dog Playdate



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

It's gorgeous here today and my neighbours son came to her place to work on his truck. Whenever he's over we try to let the dogs play since they have a bit of a bromance going on. Deeken is collarless and has more white. Marley is a bit smaller. 

Deeks on the ground, Marley standing


















Marley









Deeken


















Water


















Deeken has a happy



















And a video. Yes they play loud and rough.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

wow they look alot alike!
loved the video!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They DO look alot alike. Both are beautiful dogs.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe I am weird because I don't think they look alike? Both are nice dogs but I like Deeken's face better.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks everyone!



> Maybe I am weird because I don't think they look alike? Both are nice dogs but I like Deeken's face better.


I don't think they look much alike either but its hard when you know one dog so well. I also like Deeken's face but I have to 'cause he's mine  Deeken is much more solid than Marley. He's bigger and broader, including in his face. They're very different in temperament too but they love each other so its always great when Marley comes for a visit


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like fun was had by all! Nice pics and gorgeous dogs!


----------

